# Lire sur iPad les info obtenues sur iphone3gs



## bernie14 (15 Juin 2011)

J utilise mon iPhone 3GS avec un abonnement spécifique (cher) chez Orange
Je dispose d un iPad wifi (mais pas 3G) je souhaite relier les deux pour lecture plus agréable de l iPhone sur mon iPad. Possible ou pas?
Merci


----------



## Argeuh (16 Juin 2011)

Pour la modique somme de 29 euros, Orange te propose le partage de connexion 3G si telle est ta question


----------



## bernie14 (16 Juin 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> Pour la modique somme de 29 euros, Orange te propose le partage de connexion 3G si telle est ta question



Merci, cette reponse m'etait connue , mais elle ne repond pas a mon souhait , je paie un abonnement prevoyant mon acces au net, je ne vois pas comment on peut exiger de moi, surtout orange , de payer pour recevoir ou emettre sur un autre support , en effet il s'agit de mon abonnement et je ne l'utilise qu'a titre personnel ,dans le cadre de mon forfait  sur iPhone ou sur ipad, ou est le probleme? si non technique, je ne comprends pas en quoi cela concerne Orange.je reste dans un cadre d'un temps forfaitisé, je ne double pas mes communication .
je considére donc qu il n'existe qu un seul probleme,il est  technique comment lire sur mon ipad les signaux qui viennent de mon "modem occasionnel" l'iPhone.
merci


----------



## marvel63 (17 Juin 2011)

Bon, je suis un peu énervé mais je vais commencer par répondre à la question, je calmerai mes nerfs plus tard :
en dehors du partage de connexion (= mode modem, payant chez Orange à 8euros/mois), il n'y a pas de solution officielle. Si tu te lances dans le jailbreak, des applications (payantes) permettent le partage de connexion, ton iPad se connectera en wifi à ton iPhone, lui meme connecté en 3G.

Maintenant, pour mes nerfs : qu'est ce que c'est que cette mentalité : " je ne vois pas comment on peut exiger de moi" etc.... Tu as signé, mon cher, un document qui s'appelle un contrat. Et dans ce contrat, il est écrit (en tout petit, certes ) que tu n'as pas le droit de faire du partage modem sans l'option adéquate. Si tu trouves qu'"Orange c'est des enflures" tu ne signes pas le contrat et tu vas chez un concurrent, basta.

put1, je le crois pas 

Ok, je suis calmé maintenant.


----------



## bernie14 (17 Juin 2011)

Désolé pour ton "coup de g..." merité semble t il si j'en crois l'article du contrat ,dont j'ignorais l'existence, et que tu cites ci-dessous. "dont acte".
merci par ailleurs a la reponse technique que tu exposes cependant ,elle repond a ma question initiale.
cette mise au point faite , je te propose simplement la comparaison suivante: tu as 2 TV, la TV1est raccordée habituellemnt  decodeur Canal+,pendant tes congés ton fils l'utilise sur la tv2 (dans sa chambre par exemple)il y connecte Canal+ , trouverais tu normal de payer 2 abonnements ?... moi NON.Ce n'est pas l'ecran qui compte.
Meme si l'exemple n'est pas parfait c'est surtout le systeme qui est deplaisant, puisque tu restes dans les limites du contrat sauf a recevoir sur l'un OU l'autre des ecrans.
je ne souhaites pas polemiquer  si cette clause est au contrat... j'en conteste cependant le bien fondé et je souhaite que nous soyons nombreux a le faire.
cordialement.




marvel63 a dit:


> Bon, je suis un peu énervé mais je vais commencer par répondre à la question, je calmerai mes nerfs plus tard :
> en dehors du partage de connexion (= mode modem, payant chez Orange à 8euros/mois), il n'y a pas de solution officielle. Si tu te lances dans le jailbreak, des applications (payantes) permettent le partage de connexion, ton iPad se connectera en wifi à ton iPhone, lui meme connecté en 3G.
> 
> Maintenant, pour mes nerfs : qu'est ce que c'est que cette mentalité : " je ne vois pas comment on peut exiger de moi" etc.... Tu as signé, mon cher, un document qui s'appelle un contrat. Et dans ce contrat, il est écrit (en tout petit, certes ) que tu n'as pas le droit de faire du partage modem sans l'option adéquate. Si tu trouves qu'"Orange c'est des enflures" tu ne signes pas le contrat et tu vas chez un concurrent, basta.
> ...


----------



## Larme (17 Juin 2011)

Et bien tu déplaces le dispositif (décodeur) et tu prends un nouveau support (écran TV).
Sauf que l´iPhone et l´iPad font malheureusement un peu les deux... En changeant les cartes SIM (je suppose que le 3G a un emplacement pour), là, tu ferais la même chose que dans ton exemple de TV...


----------



## bernie14 (17 Juin 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Et bien tu déplaces le dispositif (décodeur) et tu prends un nouveau support (écran TV).
> Sauf que l´iPhone et l´iPad font malheureusement un peu les deux... En changeant les cartes SIM (je suppose que le 3G a un emplacement pour), là, tu ferais la même chose que dans ton exemple de TV...



bonjour, le ipad wifi ne possede pas d'emplacement pour recevoir une carte SIM  ,solution evoquée est recevoir sur l'ecran del'iPad wifi le signal provenant de l'iphone pour une simple raisons du confort d'ecran.
C'est techniquement possible , mais l'interdiction qui parait il figure au contrat resulte d'une simple decision de Orange de pomper un peu plus l'utilisateur dont le forfait 3G est deja tres cher.Cordialement


----------

